# NEW Baratza Maestro Plus with ENCORE BURRS



## coffee_omega

Coffee Omega is pleased to inform forum members that we have taken delivery of the NEW Baratza Maestro Plus with upgraded ENCORE BURRS

Price wise there is NO difference

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/baratza-maestro-plus-coffee-grinder/

Further £10 discount for forum members: mention coffeeforums.co.uk


----------



## beebah

How are the encore burrs different from the maestro ones? Will they be as good for brewed only use?


----------



## garydyke1

From what David Walsh has said - Maestro ones are useless for espresso. Encore will do both (just about) but as a result brewed grind quality is compromised slightly


----------



## CoffeeChris

Are these they type of grinders to go for when brewing filter coffee?


----------



## aphelion

inaboxmedia said:


> Are these they type of grinders to go for when brewing filter coffee?


Yeah, they are pretty well thought of for brewed..

Or you convert your Vario to brewed by purchasing the Steel Burrs


----------



## CoffeeChris

Are the new encore burrs ok?

Vario will soon be gone. Had to many probs.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoffeeChris

Would a hand grinder be just as good for brewed coffee than a Baratza Maestro?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aphelion

inaboxmedia said:


> Would a hand grinder be just as good for brewed coffee than a Baratza Maestro?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


I've only used a Porlex, and it is fairly consistent with a 'finer' grind.

Unfortunately for the slightly coarser settings i'm trying to use with my aeropress, it ain't that great to be honest.

For work/travelling around its really handy, but if you are trying to produce an SCAE approved cup, then look elsewhere imo..

It depends what your expectations are..


----------



## CoffeeChris

Cheers. Are the Hario grinders as good?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aphelion

inaboxmedia said:


> Cheers. Are the Hario grinders as good?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Plenty of people on here swear by them, but i'd personally go porlex (solid build quality, durability)

My brother in law dropped his hario mill..and it smashed!

They both offer similar grind quality I believe


----------

